# Bees wax



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I used a solar heater for the first time and it worked quite well. There still are a few impurities in the wax. Will it harm the fragrance of the wax if I place the almost clean wax in the solar heater again? This time I will use a different type of cloth to filter. Does anyone have information on making lip balm and lotions as I would like todo this with my grandchildren.
Thanks


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine makes two trips through the solar wax melter....the first to put into block form and the second wrapped in cotton to filter. It is still fragrant after the second pass. 
Can't promise it'll be the same for you but I've been doing it this way for years and it has yet to fail.


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to ask. Should I place any water into the collection pan as the first time I used a non stick pan but it did stick.
Thanks


beemandan said:


> Mine makes two trips through the solar wax melter....the first to put into block form and the second wrapped in cotton to filter. It is still fragrant after the second pass.
> Can't promise it'll be the same for you but I've been doing it this way for years and it has yet to fail.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't use water but I don't imagine it would hurt. I leave mine in the melters overnight and first thing in the am I can tap the pan upside down and the wax block falls out. They are the nonstick variety though.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Im not a big fan of solar melters, takes too long. I use hot water, not boilng and run thru medium mesh nylon strainer. Let it cool, the heavier impurities sink to the bottom of the wax cake to be scrapped off. Wax is still very frangrant like honey unless its brood comb.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Like Dan I put mine through the solar melter twice but without any filter.I coat the pan with honey and mine comes out without any problems.Still seems to have all the fragrance after the second trip through.


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a candle my Dad made over 30 years ago. It still smells like bees wax.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I went with the recommendation on a you tube video made by a candlemaker. I bought a low end microwave and some pyrex two quart measuring cups. I have them marked for melting OR for pouring the candles. I melt the wax in the dirty one and pour it thru a flannel cloth into the clean pyrex for pouring. It is so much less apparatus and mess. All I have is a microwave full of beeswax splatter and a minimum of handling vessels. When possible I run the wax thru a solar melter where the dirty wax is spread on a heavy duty furnace filter where it runs thru mostly clean


----------

